# Remove GE Oven Door



## TheDoorGuy (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi there,
I have a GE Profile JGS968 gas range. Broiler works....Bake doesn't. 
From what I have found noodling around online, my ignitor is probably to blame. 

Looks like I need to remove the door to remove the bottom panel to get to ignitor to test it. 
I have opened the door to the broil position and tried to lift it up and out but does not feel like it will come out. 
Can you folks advise me on how to remove door of my oven? Thanks in advance!

TheDoorGuy


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi again,
Just found it!....Retaining clips on oven above each hinge had to be pulled down.
Used a flat head screw driver. Hopefully it will go back in easy!


----------

